# Adult male rat needs home in Maryland or surrounding area



## Meliai (May 11, 2009)

Hi, all. 

I've had Dawson and Blaire (two pet store rescues) for about 5 months, now. They're both darlings, but as suspected as they grew older, they began to fight. Now that blood has been drawn, I'm seperating them for their wellbeing. I'll be rehoming the passive one, Blaire. He's very sweet, and loves to perch on your shoulder. 

I live in Maryland would be willing to drive out and drop off. Please let me know.
-Melissa


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Is neutering one or both, or even trying re-intros at a later date not an option? How bad was the blood that was drawn? It may be something that is perfectly workable with


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I agree with Ration, I wouldn't give up yet. Slowly try re-intros (if you haven't already) and consider neutering the dominant one if that's a feasible option for you. 

If you do end up rehoming Blaire, would you get a friend (or more) for Dawson?


----------



## krazycatlady (Jul 5, 2009)

I sent you a PM


----------

